# the right post carbs



## Hutchym8 (Jun 13, 2009)

last couple of weeks iv been smashing down cereal straight after my workouts (weetbix) is that good carbs to be eating straight after a workout.. also i been pumping honey on it.. iknow sugar is bad... honey bad aswel??
any gd advice on post workout carbs would b awsm


----------



## Built (Jun 13, 2009)

The cereal is fine, with milk even better. Get some dextrose to have on it - the honey's got the same problem as table sugar: fructose.


----------



## Kevsworld (Jun 14, 2009)

Sugary carbs are not so bad when you take them after your workouts.  They help with glycogen resynthesis:



Strong and Fit: Lose Fat, Build Muscle: Post Workout Shake


----------



## jhawkin1 (Jun 14, 2009)

I like oats with some semi-sugary granola or even some Blueberries


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 14, 2009)

jhawkin1 said:


> even some Blueberries


fructose


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 14, 2009)

Right now I am cutting with a PSMF, I add in macadamia nut oil with my pwo+creatine. I got this little trick from Dave Palumbo's site. No carbs. I dont miss it.


----------



## DIVINITUS (Jun 14, 2009)

i roll with water, a banana and whey, blended.  Not sure if it's the "best" form of carbs pwo, but I like it, goes down quick and I'm ready eat 30-40 minutes later.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah, whey makes me hungry, especially with fruit!


----------



## Core627 (Jun 17, 2009)

Usually get a protein shake with some dextrose and whey protein isolate, glutamine and creatine.


----------



## Kevsworld (Jun 17, 2009)

The shake I mentioned would have some simple sugar and fructose.  Fructose tends to refill liver glycogen while glucose tends to go to the muscles.  

Use both and you have a one-two punch for glycogen resynthesis.  At least, that's my theory.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 17, 2009)

Are you depleted? Why are trying to refill liver glycogen?


----------



## QuestionGuy (Jun 17, 2009)

I have always just had whey protein (40g protein) after my workouts and ate about one hour later, seemed to work fine for me...am i missing something?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 17, 2009)

depends on how your body reacts to carbs, and what youre training for. Good question QG


----------



## Jag (Jun 19, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> fructose


 
Can someone please refresh my knowledge why fructose is bad post workout.


----------



## Built (Jun 20, 2009)

It doesn't stimulate the much-desired insulin response, and it is preferentially taken up by liver glycogen.


----------



## nkira (Jun 20, 2009)

The liver is the major site of fructose metabolism. In the liver, fructose can be converted to glucose derivatives and stored as liver glycogen — which is good if you're physically active.

However, the liver's ability to do this is limited — which isn't so good. With very high single-serving doses of fructose, the fructose that arrives at the liver can easily be converted to fat. This is more prominent in clients with high blood lipids, insulin resistance, or Type II diabetes.

Now, blood levels of fructose aren't directly subject to tight hormonal regulation. This is one of the reasons fructose has a low glycemic response — which is often considered a positive.

On the negative side, while high intakes of fructose can lead to the synthesis of fat, it also fails to stimulate the production of leptin.

Since leptin is a hormone involved in the long-term regulation of energy balance, the decrease in leptin production associated with chronic high fructose intake can have harmful effects on the regulation of energy intake and body fat.

In other words, with HFCS, you never get those "I'm full" signals from the brain. So you keep eating.

Source

ProTrainerOnline.com


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 20, 2009)

wtf? Two brains in da house!!!


----------



## Built (Jun 20, 2009)

nkira, that was a GREAT post.


----------



## nkira (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Will Brink (Jun 20, 2009)

Hutchym8 said:


> last couple of weeks iv been smashing down cereal straight after my workouts (weetbix) is that good carbs to be eating straight after a workout.. also i been pumping honey on it.. iknow sugar is bad... honey bad aswel??
> any gd advice on post workout carbs would b awsm



It's All In The Timing - Pre & Post Workout Nutrition
:: by Will Brink

Most people are aware that nutrient timing is as important as nutrient composition. In other words, it???s not just what you eat, but when you eat it that gives optimal results. As the man says, ???Timing is everything.??? Consuming the right foods at the right time can have positive effects on body composition: which means more muscle and less body fat.

Health-conscious people are told to avoid simple carbohydrates, and for good reasons. It???s not true all the time and in every situation, however. Following a heavy workout, there is a metabolic ???window??? - so to speak - where the body preferentially shuttles glucose into the liver and muscles to replace lost glycogen via both insulin-dependent and non-insulin-dependent transport mechanisms. Translated, this means your body will shuttle carbs and protein into the tissues you want (muscle) instead of storing them as fat after a workout.

To carry the analogy further, the metabolic window doesn???t stay open indefinitely, so you need to take advantage of the opportunity while it lasts.

A number of studies have found that a post-workout drink containing simple, high-GI carbs and protein increases protein synthesis dramatically. The two work synergistically to create an anabolic environment that???s superior to either nutrient alone. In addition, some recent work suggests that a pre-workout drink may be superior to a post-workout drink, and consuming both may be best of all! 

Cont:

It's All In The Timing - Pre & Post Workout Nutrition


----------



## danzik17 (Jun 20, 2009)

nkira said:


> The liver is the major site of fructose metabolism. In the liver, fructose can be converted to glucose derivatives and stored as liver glycogen ??? which is good if you're physically active.
> 
> However, the liver's ability to do this is limited ??? which isn't so good. With very high single-serving doses of fructose, the fructose that arrives at the liver can easily be converted to fat. This is more prominent in clients with high blood lipids, insulin resistance, or Type II diabetes.
> 
> ...



Good post - I never knew that fact about the relationship between leptin and fructose.


----------



## nkira (Jun 20, 2009)

Relationship between leptin and fructose is new to me too.....

Now I know why to keep fruit consumption in check. 

This is utmost important for people who are cutting or trying too loose weight (fat).

I tried searching IMF for understanding this but could not find something that gave reasonable explanation.....but I had google!


----------



## Jag (Jun 21, 2009)

nkira said:


> The liver is the major site of fructose metabolism. In the liver, fructose can be converted to glucose derivatives and stored as liver glycogen ??? which is good if you're physically active.
> 
> However, the liver's ability to do this is limited ??? which isn't so good. With very high single-serving doses of fructose, the fructose that arrives at the liver can easily be converted to fat. This is more prominent in clients with high blood lipids, insulin resistance, or Type II diabetes.
> 
> ...


 
This has me reconsidering honey as a source of pre/post carbs due to its high fructose content.


----------



## powerlifter316 (Jun 30, 2009)

Use the weight-gaining powerlifting method - Wendy's 

No, really, whether or not you're trying to keep your food consumption super "clean," you really don't need to fret over what carbs you're getting PWO as long as it has some starch and possibly some sugar.  I've made some excellent gains the past couple of years without every using a shake after training.  I just go home, shower, and eat my biggest meal of the day, and I'll often give myself some leeway as far as choices go.  Your cereal sounds just fine, but make sure to get some protein other than just the milk in there.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 30, 2009)

actually the Wendy's small chili is friggin incredible!


----------



## qwerty001 (Jul 9, 2009)

do you guys have an example of natural foods high in glucose that can be eaten PWO besides dextrose and other supplements?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 9, 2009)

Let me google that for you


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 9, 2009)

Couldnt resist...But seriously, why foods high in glucose? Depending on how well your body can assimilate carbs and the time of day you utilize these carbs, it may or may not be a good choice of foods.


----------

